

If you like C/C++ you may like D even better - geek42
http://www.digitalmars.com/d/
There have been a couple of attempts at D, but this one is gaining traction. Have a look at the specs. It's clean, portable, compiles to a runtime and has many innovative ideas. It's just very well designed from a practical perspective. 
======
MuddyMo
Last sentence of the article: "all D users agree that by downloading and using
D, or reading the D specs, they will explicitly identify any claims to
intellectual property rights with a copyright or patent notice in any posted
or emailed feedback sent to Digital Mars."

What is that all about?

